# PLANTS FOR GOLDFISH



## bl_alejo (Nov 28, 2004)

I want to start a planted tank and i was wondering what types of plants would be ok with goldfish.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Anubias, Java moss, Onion plants, amazon swords, anacharis. While the goldfish may nibble on these, they should easily outgrow what they eat.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This is one of the nicest planted goldfish tanks I've seen, by Molly Leonard:










Plants include Vallisneria spiralis, Anubias spp of several kinds, Java fern, Java moss, Hygrophila corymbosa, Alternanthera reineckii, and various Cryptocorynes.

I believe that, with goldfish, one has to experiment a lot with what works and what doesn't. Everyone has slightly different experiences with what they will mow down or dig up. Gnerally, they need strong root systems (to prevent being dug up) and leathery leaves (to prevent getting eaten).

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

They also need to be able to survive the cool temp's, as everyone mentioned any plant from the Anubias and Microsorum genus would do. As well as Bolbitis, but it needs soft water to thrive and you can also use any Crinum would do but leave the top 2/3rds of the "onion" visible. 

Carlos, If I'm not mistaken only Vallisneria gigantea will work as V.spiralis can easily be uprooted and munched on.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

> Carlos, If I'm not mistaken only Vallisneria gigantea will work as V.spiralis can easily be uprooted and munched on.


I am only sharing what worked for Molly, and V. spiralis was one of them. Maybe if she had bigger goldfish, it would be a problem, but in her tank, they look like they are doing very well.

FYI, I grew Bolbitis heudelotii in a GH of 14 and KH of 11. It did very well (in the 20g). I don't think it needs soft water at all.

Carlos


----------



## bl_alejo (Nov 28, 2004)

This is a pic of just one part of my tank










I think i will start with the Anubias. Thanks for your replys


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Fancies do better in warmer temps, and bother the plants less. Comets are harder. My journal about my goldfish tank,
http://www.aquascapingjournals.com/journals/goldfish_article.htm


----------



## bl_alejo (Nov 28, 2004)

here is a better pic of my tank










This pic does not have the live plants


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

IUnknown... Thanks for sharing your Goldfish/plant journal with us, this is subject I needed more info on.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Yuppie some one likes goldfish like i do, Im from Kokos goldfish world. 
Anyways fancy goldfish need at least 10 to 15 gallons each Minimum.
While the none fancy goldies need 15 to 20 gallons each since they could 
become over 12 inches long.

I find that the fancy goldies do better with planted tanks, even then some goldies will have fun eating the plants.

At the momment my 25 gallon goldfish tank is not planted im waiting to get my pond set up for the bigger fish since im overtsocked now.

You could keep Java moss,Java ferns, Anarchis, Onion plant, Anubius,.... 
Also filtration in a goldfish tank is a MUST, these fish are very messy and produce alot of waste (ammonia).

Even with a good filter you must do 25% water changes each week to get rid of the ammonia.

Anyways good luck with your goldies :wink:

(ill try and find a pic of one of mine)

Heres baby Najila- 









And heres Melanion-


----------

